# Blasc



## Geda (10. November 2006)

Hi Leute,

ich hab mir letzt wieder blasc runtergeladen weil ich die visitenkarte meines charackters aktualisieren wollte. Ich habe das neuste Programm geladen und installiert. Ich habe das Spiel gestartet und dann wieder geschlossen doch blasc sagt mir das mein profil nicht aktualisiert wurde weil sich nichts geändert hat. Doch ich bin 7 level aufgestiegen etc. Ich finde das Problem nicht und meinen char (den alten) kann ich bei der charsuche auch nicht finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Regnor (10. November 2006)

Geda schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich hab mir letzt wieder blasc runtergeladen weil ich die visitenkarte meines charackters aktualisieren wollte. Ich habe das neuste Programm geladen und installiert. Ich habe das Spiel gestartet und dann wieder geschlossen doch blasc sagt mir das mein profil nicht aktualisiert wurde weil sich nichts geändert hat. Doch ich bin 7 level aufgestiegen etc. Ich finde das Problem nicht und meinen char (den alten) kann ich bei der charsuche auch nicht finden
> 
> ...



Hallo, hast du im WoW Startscreen unter AddOns geschaut ob der BlascProfiler aktiviert ist?


----------



## Geda (10. November 2006)

Regnor schrieb:


> Hallo, hast du im WoW Startscreen unter AddOns geschaut ob der BlascProfiler aktiviert ist?


ah danke werd ich gleich mal schauen


----------



## Rascal (13. November 2006)

Wofür schreib ich ne FAQ wenn sie keiner liest?
*schmoll*


----------

